# New music from amateur composer



## Lars1976 (Dec 17, 2020)

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-369394757%2F2020-hildes-marsj-lydfil-pr-15122020


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Sounds good. Those are some huge swings in dynamics! I don't believe the ppp's can be achieved by the brass played live. I used to play trumpet in my high school band. You could use mutes, but wouldn't be able to get those continuous crescendos and diminuendos.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey, that's terrific! That's a cute, bubbly little march. I like it - and I'm a sucker for good band marches. It's anachronistic as can be, but don't that dissuade you. The form lost me a bit in the middle - a proper trio was hard to find, but it could just be the computer generated performance. I'd love to see a score. The above comment could be valid - playing trumpets in the high range at a quiet level is extremely difficult for nonprofessionals.

I hope you can get it performed by a real band somehow. Keep up the good work - there aren't many people who can write real marches anymore.

Thanks for sharing this. So often people submit music that is really, really difficult to find anything positive to say.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Lars1976 said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user-369394757%2F2020-hildes-marsj-lydfil-pr-15122020


https://www.talkclassical.com/today-s-composers/

Use this thread next time, if you would be so kind


----------

